# Men's thoughts on the pregnancy "bump"



## pearl18 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm just wondering what goes through a man's mind when his pregnant wife/significant other is pregnant and begins to show. What are your thoughts? Does it turn you off in any way? How do you view it? Do you find it attractive or unattractive?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Don't mistake reverance for lack of attraction. Madonna complex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always thought my wife was drop dead gorgeous when she was pregnant (and when she's not as well). I was never turned off by her belly at any point (even 3 days before d-day). She was always self conscious about it, so I always made it a point to tell her how great she looked. I made a conscious effort to not be sarcastic to her about her expanding belly (I am a big time joker).


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

It never affected my attraction to my wife right up until the end I was good to go. Of course there were some positions just didn't work towards the end. And during the last 1-2 months she was not into sex at all with the discomfort.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Don't mistake reverance for lack of attraction. Madonna complex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------

